# Looking for empty 1/4 lb Pyrodex bottles



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone have some of the old 1/4 lb pyrodex or 777 bottles? They sold the smaller bottles for a while as people were testing different loads / powders and not wanting to waste money on a whole pound. I use some of these for various things and would like to find some more if possible.


-DallanC


----------

